# Which disorder is clinical madness?



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Is it schizophrenia? Being psychotic? Bipolar I? Or is madness somehow a seperate disorder of its own?

I'm asking here because google doesn't know. (A.k.a. I'm too lazy to get past the first page of results)

What is THE worst mental disorder/state you can have?


----------



## QuoAliis (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think madness is a mental disorder, but in fact a mental state. Well, that isn't exactly what I mean. . . It is hard to describe. Madness is. . . a trend. Yes, I think that is what I mean. It is a way of thinking that is different and one that cannot be easily understood by the sane mind. Madness is one of those things that can be interpreted in a plethora of ways, I guess.
I back this up with this: a murderer thinks that the murder he is committed is right or justifiable, but someone may call him insane or mad. Ugh, this is a bad example. . .
I don't know.







This is one of those things where I had an answer that sounded good, but when I started typing the answer escaped me. I guess I'm saying that 'madness' doesn't really exist. The definition can change from mind to mind and from century to century -- human sacrifice seemed like a pretty sane thing at one point but as humans evolved it became insanity.
Sorry for the long and confusing answer.









Oh, but you probably want a more um. . . scientific answer! Here is the dictionary definition: madness |ˈmadnəs|
noun
the state of being mentally ill, esp. severely.
• extremely foolish behavior : it is madness to allow children to roam around after dark.
• a state of frenzied or chaotic activity : from about midnight to three in the morning it's absolute madness in here.

The worst mental state. . . A vegetable state. That is my greatest fear.

Also, before I get off of my soap box, depersonalization disorder isn't insanity. You probably already know this, but I thought I should say that because a common fear among depersonalized people is a fear of going insane.

I just saw the title! > . < Which disorder is clinical madness? I guess any disorder can be if you let it control your life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Ack, okay. Thanks for your responses. I ask because I felt like I was going literally mad yesterday with nihilistic/existentialist thoughts and I was scaring the living sh*t out of myself. I'm still pretty terrified by everything. All my muscles are tense and this negative part of my mind is controlling me, feeding me horrible thoughts. So, I wouldn't be surprised if I was/am going literally crazy.


----------

